# Can't login roundcube webmail.



## ckpeng (May 23, 2014)

Dear *a*ll*,*

After upgrading Roundcube on my server I can't log in on my webmail. I check settings on the installer, and it showed the following*:*

```
IMAP connect:  NOT OK(Login failed for USERNAME from IP. LOGIN: Invalid login credentials)
```
What's wrong? Before upgrading Roundcube, I could log in on Roundcube webmail.

Thanks for your help.
Daisy


----------



## wmoreno3 (Dec 4, 2014)

System:

```
FreeBSD host.mydomain 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Problem:
	
	



```
[04-Dec-2014 10:31:03 -0500]: IMAP Error: Login failed for user@mydomain from 192.168.2.10. AUTHENTICATE PLAIN: Authentication failed. in /usr/local/www/roundcube/program/lib/Roundcube/rcube_imap.php on line 184 (POST /webmail/?_task=login?_task=login&_action=login)
[04-Dec-2014 10:33:05 -0500]: IMAP Error: Login failed for user@mydomain from 192.168.2.10. LOGIN: Authentication failed. in /usr/local/www/roundcube/program/lib/Roundcube/rcube_imap.php on line 184 (POST /webmail/?_task=login?_task=login&_action=login)
```
Description:
IMAP fails for login screen, apache24, mysql56, postfix, dovecot, roundcube webmail.
Solution:
Disable username_domain in Roundcube configuration: http://trac.roundcube.net/ticket/1489191


----------

